# Pyraminx ?



## bearit (Jan 4, 2009)

For the past few months I have been using a mefferts pyraminx. It was great out of the box, but recently it has become hard to finish scrambling without having a few pops. I know there are better pyraminxes out there but where can they be bought, the only other one I know of is the lame one on cube4you. So my question is if anyone has a website where a high quality speedcubing pyraminx can be purchased?
Thanks
Bearit


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 4, 2009)

try mefferts.com


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jan 4, 2009)

Last night on the chatroom we were talking about this and everybody reccomended the tropicalestore pyraminx on ebay


----------



## bearit (Jan 4, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> try mefferts.com



Did you even read the question I said I'm using a mefferts one right now.

Thank you connor cuber for recommending tropicalestore I'll check it out.


----------



## Bomber (Jan 4, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> try mefferts.com



He is using a Mefferts Pyraminx...

I am in the same predicament, I have bought two Pyraminxs from Puzl.co.uk and they are both terrible. I opened them and, contradictory to what I have said, they were excellent. I scrambled and solved them a few times and was thinking "Wow, what high quality" needless to say I loved the clicking action. Later on when I let my brother have a go it literally fell apart in his hands, an entire tip had come away from the central ball. I put it back together, with great difficulty I might add, and I could really tell that something was wrong. It was terribly loose and pieces continued to fall out of it, I ordered a new one and the same thing has happened - at first excellent and then falling apart. Now the older one has exploded and I need help fixing it!

So, I also want to know where the best and most durable Pyraminx would come from!

Here is my current one. It is not in stock on their main site.
http://cgi.ebay.com.my/New-PYRAMINX-Puzzle-Game-Toy-Rubiks-Cube-Pin-Rubix_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQitemZ120312767197


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 5, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> Last night on the chatroom we were talking about this and everybody reccomended the tropicalestore pyraminx on ebay



Agreed 150%
http://myworld.ebay.com/tropicalestore/

he seems to be selling a lot of watches now, but he still sells pyraminx as well


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't see the pyraminx on there.


----------



## erc (Jan 5, 2009)

I use textured one.It never pop.I have put new stickers on it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 5, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I don't see the pyraminx on there.



Its on there, but only in the "value 3 pack"

A little disappointing, since I dont feel like spending $35 on a pyraminx and 2 puzzle I wont use.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 5, 2009)

I ordered one from DX (the one with shiny stickers, not the transparent one) and I'll see how it turns

I won't use it for comps though


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 5, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I ordered one from DX (the one with shiny stickers, not the transparent one) and I'll see how it turns
> 
> I won't use it for comps though



I've got that one. I've never felt any other pyraminx, and I was quite surprised how 'OK' it was. I can imagine there are better ones out there though. 

Also that one has a pink side instead of a green side, so there are red and pink together.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 5, 2009)

is the DX pyraminx easy to resticker? (do standard cubesmith pyraminx stickers fit)

because the shiny stickers can't be good for recog


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 5, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> is the DX pyraminx easy to resticker? (do standard cubesmith pyraminx stickers fit)
> 
> because the shiny stickers can't be good for recog



the fact they are shiny doesn't put me off, it's just the pink side. It needs to be green. I would imagine they are easy to peel off, I don't want to try though.


----------



## 1996iscool (Jan 31, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see the pyraminx on there.
> ...



I took a look at tropicalestore and he/she was selling two different pyraminxes??? So its the one thats 15.00 with 13.90 shipping???


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have the pyraminx with the shiny stickers and it turns well but the stickers are horrible they are falling off xD


----------



## Novriil (Jan 31, 2010)

d4m4s74 said:


> is the DX pyraminx easy to resticker? (do standard cubesmith pyraminx stickers fit)
> 
> because the shiny stickers can't be good for recog



It turns well.. stickers come off a lot easier than they should.. and CS stickers fit perfectly..


----------



## cubemaster13 (Jan 31, 2010)

ya one of my sides opn my mefferts loosens when i turn it... i think i fixed it though... with a washer


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 31, 2010)

That "lame" pyraminx from C4U is the QJ pyraminx. I've had it for 5 months, using it non-stop and I have not had any issues with it. I would reccommend the QJ pyraminx. The ones from DX are cheap and break very easily.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 31, 2010)

Qj


----------



## cuber13579 (Jan 31, 2010)

qj popbuying calls it frosted somyhing only 6 bucks


----------



## vcube777 (Feb 1, 2010)

I ordered SKU 22357 - LL Frosted Pyramid Triangle Magic ... from popbuying.com

I thought I will get a white* stickered* Pyraminx from LanLan (LL) (in the description you can read "Brand: QJ")
What I've got was a white tiled QJ Pyraminx in a damaged paperbox. The quality is ok, but I hate tiles on a Pyraminx. 

Maybe SKU 27236 - Black QJ Pyraminx ... is stickered and not with tiles?


----------



## retr0 (Feb 1, 2010)

d4m4s74 said:


> I ordered one from DX (the one with shiny stickers, not the transparent one) and I'll see how it turns
> 
> I won't use it for comps though



It is decent quality, imo. The stickers peel incredibly quickly, and I highly UNreccommend trying to take it apart. The plastic clip that keeps the tips on snapped and destroyed mine. I currently use a tetraminx as a result.


----------

